# Win and Win rcx 100 and pro accent same limb?



## Harvey87 (Apr 4, 2014)

There does not seem to be a great deal of information on the rcx 100 limbs and recently I noticed that the sectional images of the rcx 100 limbs show them as having the exact same layup as the old pro accent limbs. Does anyone know anything about this? They both show (from the middle going out) crs foam core, HM carbon, U/D carbon, royal cross carbon, as the layers. If I knew how to post pictures I would show you what I am talking about. Another slightly related question is does anyone know how the rcx 100 compare to the ex powers and winex limbs?


----------



## DarkMuppet (Oct 23, 2013)

If I recall from seeing an old clubmate's Pro Accents, they were quite thick where as the RCX100's are quite a bit thinner. I could be wrong but I do specifically remember looking at the RCX's at the European archery festival last year and noting how slim they were. No idea how they compare to the Powers or Winex's though.


----------



## airwolfipsc (Apr 2, 2008)

Out of all limbs out there..rcx100 are the smoothest I have pulled.
38 felt its 34


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Very different IMO. The RCX-100 is like the other W&W limbs of late that are narrower in width (left to right) than previous models. They have a very crisp sound and feel on the shot. Pro-Accent is wider and has a softer sound and feel to me. 

Both draw nice and shoot god. My preference is the Pro Accent.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I belive it was a replacement for that line, not a rebadge.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

I had a set of the X Prime 's with wood core and really didn't care for them, Pulled Hard. I just picked up a set of Winex Limbs the same poundage as my RCX-100's only in
Long for my 23" Hoyt GMX ( 68" Bow ) Just for the heck of it I put them on my 25" Hoyt GMX Riser( 70" Bow ) to see if they would be smoother thru the Clicker. Same weight
OTF the Med RCX-100's were noticeably SMOOTHER. 

Rick


----------



## Harvey87 (Apr 4, 2014)

How did you feel the rcx 100 felt shot wise in comparison to the winex and ex prime? The ex powers I once shot had a very soft thud feel to them while the winex seemed similer but a bit more hollow feeling with possibly a small amount of greater vibration after the shot. I did shoot the powers on a carbon riser so that could have been the difference in vibration after the shot.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

Harvey,
I'm using the RCX-100's for indoor FITA & NFAA 18 meter shoots. I have my 25" GMX setup with Long Rod and V-Bars weighing in at 6.5 # and pulling 30# Thru the Clicker.
1913 XX75 shafts 27.25" with 100 Gr. points, 3" Feathers, and 14 Strand D97 string. With the mass weight of the bow and heavy arrows there is no felt vibration, the Limbs are very fast and quiet, No Thud or Thump just smooth. Totally different limb then the EX-Prime more like a refined snappier Winex.

Rick


----------

